# Red Tegu color variations?



## Al914 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi, 

I recently acquired a Red Tegu it's probably a year and a half old 
It looks like a Black and White in pattern 
However I have seen tegus that are completely red, some dark, some light
Do they all become completely red at full size?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 16, 2014)

Would it be possible for you to post a photo of it? Reds are reds, and easy to differentiate between black and whites - even at a young age. To answer your question, at full grown size the red tint varies in each individual.


----------



## Al914 (Apr 25, 2014)

@TeguBuzz I'll post one shortly... but some pics i have seen look straight up red with almost no white, I have also seen some who seem to have a different shaped face/head


----------



## Al914 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Al914 (Apr 26, 2014)

Just to clarify, I am not confusing it for a Black & white...i said, in pattern, it is the same... however i have seen reds without the pattern and much much more red


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 26, 2014)

Damn that's a nice red haha. I'm liking all the white.


----------



## Al914 (Apr 26, 2014)

Heh... it's very nice
very docile as well
So... am i right that there are different variations?


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 26, 2014)

Indeed there is a lot of different variations in this species as well.


----------



## Al914 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks...It seems there is a different red all together (not argentine)


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 1, 2014)

Al914 said:


> Thanks...It seems there is a different red all together (not argentine)


What are you referring to? The "Paraguayan"? 
If so, it is nothing more than a business label. All red tegus are Tupinambis rufescens or Salvator rufescens (as I believe Roadkill has stated they changed the name recently).


----------



## Roadkill (May 1, 2014)

This is exactly why I wish people would learn the scientific names, then you know they're talking about the species, and why I wish people would drop the "area" epithet usage as well. The way common names get bandied about and used differently by different people, you aren't sure what they're talking about. Considering that in general usage that "Argentine" red tegu is pretty much synonymous with _Salvator rufescens, _when someone claims there's a non-Argentine different red altogether.....it really makes me wonder what they're talking about.


----------

